# Got the back done



## ozarkpse (Jan 12, 2014)

Finally got the back done, had to wait for weather to warm up


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

How-what exactly did you do ?. It looks good. Im just confused on what it is that you have on there haha


----------



## ozarkpse (Jan 12, 2014)

Finally got all the reflective vinyl cut out and installed, can't even tell its on there until lights hit it, actually turned out better than I was expecting, was experimenting with my vinyl cutter


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You have any day time pics? I'm not convinced just yet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ozarkpse (Jan 12, 2014)

I will post some tmw 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Defintely looks good with lights on it, i would consider outlining my tailights with it. But yeah daytime pics would shed some light...pun intended.


----------



## ozarkpse (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is the daytime pic


----------



## ozarkpse (Jan 12, 2014)

Got the headlights done also


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It's RED !


----------

